

LimeWire Shuts Down After Losing Court Battle With The RIAA - phwd
http://torrentfreak.com/limewire-loses-court-battle-with-riaa-shuts-down-101026/

======
jawee
What does this mean for other programs on the same network, such as Frostwire?
The program still appears to be working for me.

~~~
gasull
The network is decentralized and cannot be shut down. The RIAA would need to
sue other websites that offer Gnutella clients. But people can always get the
clients from somewhere else.

Anyway, is there anything worth it in Gnutella? It's full of viruses.

